# PC aus dem Web erreichbar machen



## shea (26. Jan. 2010)

Fujitsu-Siemen Scenic E
Pentium 4   2.8 GHz
Ubuntu 9.10
Ispconfig 2

Guten Tag,
ich bin das erste Mal hier und habe eine Frage.

Ich habe einen Server, auf meinem PC, nach diesem Howto aufgesetzt

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala-ispconfig-2

Ich möchte zu Übungszwecken den Rechner aus dem Web erreichbar machen.
Die Risiken kenne ich und werde dementsprechend vorsichtig sein.

Ich habe eine Domain, welche bei internet.bs registriert ist.
Dort sind auch die nameserver eingetragen.
Momentan muss ich jedesmal, wenn mein Provider meine dynamische IP ändert, beim Registrar von Hand die Adresse aktualisieren

Dyndns kenne ich, will ich aber nicht haben.

Ich hätte es gerne so, daß mein Rechner den Nameserver macht und Die IP, jedesmal wenn sie geändert wird, automatisch aktualisiert.
Ist das möglich?
Ich bin seit Tagen am googlen und lesen, komme aber nicht weiter.

In Ispconfig habe ich ein web mit der Domain angelgt, mit der IP, die Ispconfig sich bei der Installation selbst ausgelesen hat. Dabei ist mir aber nicht klar, ob es Sich um die "echte" IP handelt, oder um die per DHCP vergebene. Mein Provider -Kabeldeutschland- gibt mir dazu keine Auskunft.

Die Domain ist lokal erreichbar wenn ich den Domainnamen eingebe, es wird aber die sharedip-Seite angezeigt und nicht die index.html aus dem Ordner web1. Was läuft hier falsch?
Von außen ist die Seite jedoch nicht erreichbar.

es würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß

shea


----------



## Till (26. Jan. 2010)

> Ich hätte es gerne so, daß mein Rechner den Nameserver macht und Die IP, jedesmal wenn sie geändert wird, automatisch aktualisiert.
> Ist das möglich?


Nein. da Du eine feste IP benötigst, um einen eigenen Nameserver zu betreiben. Die Lösung dafür ist Dyndns.



> Die Domain ist lokal erreichbar wenn ich den Domainnamen eingebe, es wird aber die sharedip-Seite angezeigt und nicht die index.html aus dem Ordner web1. Was läuft hier falsch?


Erstelle einen dyndns Eintrag dafür. Der DNS-Eintrag muss auf die externe IP des routers und nicht die interene IP des Servers verweisen.


----------

